# Covert Hunter...(are they worth it?)



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Gentlefolk?...if you are like I once was?...(sick and disgusted hearing about Borders Covert Hunters especially at the price point)...that's the question that haunted and caused me the most angst and ultimate...."Loathing"...I had and harbored for this bow and for what seemed several years but in reality was only about two years....proving to me yet again...that "Hatred"?...is a terrible thing that has a horribly in-SID-ious way of wearing on us! LOL! (sorry...couldn't resist....it was just there and way too good to pass up! LOL!) 

But I've had this bow now since Oct. 14th...coming up on 2 months now...where the first 2-3 weeks (along with establishing and choosing an optimum arrow weight/configuration) was spent tuning and getting to know it where for the remaining 6 weeks or so?...where like many others before me?...I was simply blown away by the performance and shoot-ability of the Hex7 series limbs and as a result?...did the same thing many others have done which was?....

*"I Only Focused and Reported on All Things SR/HEX7 Limb Related"*

and pretty much ignored..."The Rest Of The Bow".  

Which is a crying shame because it's home to several other "Value Added Features" of Borders Covert Hunter that have served to deepen my admiration for this bow yet seem to rarely receive any notable mention...where if anybody did?...I must've missed it where this post?...is intended to highlight some of those...so on with it where too me?...the first of several highly overlooked (if not downplayed) "Value Added" features is this....

*"Borders...'Triple Carbon Spine'...Risers"*

Cause ya know?...the first time I read that term?...I figured it for "Marketing Fluff"...where visions of but a few layers of CF were added for the sole purpose of hyping it up to justify cashing out with an elevated price point...where once I actually had one in my hand?...I realized that nothing could be further from the truth where?...

These 3 Spines of CF are each made up of 5 layers of woven CF that together?...make each of the equally spaced (at about 1/2" apart) 3 spines 1/8th" thick...that's a total of 3/8ths" of CF and belly too back wise?...represent just under what is a 20% CF riser where they are separated by and composited with extremely well figured Bubinga and Shedua Exotic Tropical Hardwoods.

All totaled?...at it's fullest points?...my 17" CH riser is comprised of (28) individual laminates of material...where you'll notice that Borders strengthened up what would be my risers weakest, narrowest point (the grip throat) by incorporating a very beefy grip cap as indicated by my red arrows...










making for an extremely rigid riser build...but the overlooked goodness doesn't end there where now?...I'd like to present to you the next thing that elevates "The Value Added" (and my confidence) in my Hex7 Covert Hunter which is?.....

*"Borders Bolt-Down Limb Attachment System"* 

Where at this point?...I'm as tired of typing as you probably are of reading so?...I'll just address it by my "Red Arrows"...










Top Left Arrow: Is the Limb Bolt and is a VIRAJ 304 SS Bolt as Graded by it's "A2-70" Head-Stamping.

Top Right Arrow: Where many others simply "Install A Hole"?...Borders machines and installs a female receiver insert which is precise unto the risers pin diameter on a lateral plane but elongated to give the limb freedom of movement on a longitudinal plane I would presume for purposes of expansion, contraction and flexion....in a word?..."Brilliant"....in two words?..."Well Done!"

Center Arrow: Is the bottom rim of the Limb Bolt Bezel that precisely engages...

Bottom Arrow: What appears to be a major diameter of bedded glass that then leads into the threaded brass limb bolt bushing embedded deeply in the riser.

With a rubber pad covering the complete area of the Limb Too Riser Interface where I needed to put my reading glasses on to detect the contact cement joint that bonds the rubber gasket too the riser.

Which in several ways?...outshines any bolt-down limb attachment system I've ever encountered. 

So when folks ask or wonder why Borders Bows are so proudly priced?...

It's because they are proudly made and when folks go the extra mile?...they earned my extra cash...and IMNSHO (and speaking as a life-long aerospace machinist?)...Borders here?...impressed the he11 out of me by going the distance and then some!  

Hope you all enjoyed and L8R, Bill.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

For those wondering what 'proudly priced' is - the base Covert Hunter retails for about $1750.00 US. Would love to try one some day but will have to hit the Powerball Lotto or find a used one that has been through a couple of owners first.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

centershot said:


> For those wondering what 'proudly priced' is - the base Covert Hunter retails for about $1750.00 US. Would love to try one some day but will have to hit the Powerball Lotto or find a used one that has been through a couple of owners first.


Actually Trent?...It might be due too the warm welcome the Covert Hunters are receiving of late but the price point has actually dropped from $1,570 (wood core) and $1,652 (hyperflex core) in 2015 too...$1,432 (wood core) and $1,558 (hyperflex cores) for their 2016 basic Covert Hunters in 17", 19" and 21" riser configurations and?...this is with the new and improved for 2016 Hex7.5 limbs.

Their Base CH Riser is $563...folks regularly spend quite a bit more than that on top tier production risers and is really not to expensive where premium risers are concerned especially when you take into consideration...where else can one get the design expertise along with rigidity of CF combined with the warmth and beauty of wood for that price?

Hex7.5 Limbs?...are priced at priced at $869 (for wood core) and $995 (for hyperflex core).

Here's a link too Borders 2016 Price List...

http://borderbows.com/uploads/Covert Hunter.pdf.html

Here's a link to a wealth of info (and specs) on the Covert Hunter series Bows... 

http://borderbows.com/uploads/Covert Hunter.pdf.html

Have ya seen how much a top tier Bob Lee or Black Widow goes for these days?....and if you were to compare performance and shoot-ability? 

I owned them and shot them all and too me?....it sort of puts a whole new spin on what you get for what you spend! :beat:

and that's being real nice about it.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess everything is worth it to somebody. It's all relative.

I drive an entry level Chevy truck, live in an old house that I didn't pay much for, wear pants from Rural King and I shoot a $400 bow. The cheap pants cover my butt, the cheap truck moves it from one place to another and the cheap house keeps it warm on cold winter nights.

And my bow...well I just stopped shooting because I was too cold to walk down and pull arrows again and had the 'x' full enough that I didn't dare shoot another.

By all accounts (and I believe them) the CH is a great bow. The question "Is it worth it?" is really asking if the difference between that and what I have now provides me with something that's worth the difference in cost to me.

My bow will put arrows where they're supposed to go if I do my job. A few weeks ago it (I helped) put an arrow clean through a deer that just about dropped on the spot. 

Granted, I'm a person of modest means but if I could afford to spend the $1350 difference, I think I'd take a hunting trip to someplace warm. LOL Get away from the cold AND kill something! That's my idea of a good time!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MGF said:


> I guess everything is worth it to somebody. It's all relative.
> 
> I drive an entry level Chevy truck, live in an old house that I didn't pay much for, wear pants from Rural King and I shoot a $400 bow. The cheap pants cover my butt, the cheap truck moves it from one place to another and the cheap house keeps it warm on cold winter nights.
> 
> ...


Yep...$1,350 is a familiar number as it's exactly what this 2015 Hex7 Covert Hunter cost me used (though it does have a couple bells and whistles added..quiver inserts and carbon overlays on the riser)...but it sent $2,500 worth of my other bows too the classifieds and I don't miss a one of'em....and I bought a real nice 16 year old used gear Taylor guitar with the change!


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Jinks, I enjoy seeing you have fun but I don't buy much stuff and I can't really relate all that well.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MGF said:


> Jinks, I enjoy seeing you have fun but I don't buy much stuff and I can't really relate all that well.


Well now?...I can be like you! 

Got the bow of my dreams and the guitar dreams are made of!


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

You'll sell it.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Sauk Mountain said:


> You'll sell it.


What an invaluable post and risky statement that was...considering everyday from this day forth that I don't sell it?...

Is just another day you were...wrong again! 

This is "My Bow"....










and this is how I shoot it. 






it ain't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

You have to be right everyday from here on out, I only have to be right once. :teeth:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Sauk Mountain said:


> You have to be right everyday from here on out, I only have to be right once. :teeth:


Do I?...And then what?...my punishment is I either have a lot of bow or a whole bunch of money?...call me "Bad" LOL!

So I guess it's official...I WIN! LOL!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

It's a beautiful bow Jinkster, thanks for the detailed photos. Border clearly takes no shortcuts.

Is it worth it? Yeah, I don't even own one and can say it's worth it. Is a fancy Blacktail or Silvertip worth it? They can both easily cost more than a brand new Covert Hunter. Whether a person wants to pay that price is a different question and one that is only answerable by the individual.

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade any of my Blacktails or Silvertips for a Covert Hunter, but I'd love to buy one someday to keep them company...:wink:


----------



## bowman_79_19 (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it worth it.... Depends how you look at it. For me, not a chance. I can buy the best bow for me and momma a lot of shoes and everyone stays happy. 😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Great review jinks! Really a beautiful bow!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Is it worth it 

I have the original CH 

First one in the country .... I'll never sell it 

I have the first ILF CH ...... again I'll never sell it 

I have the first Phenolic risered CH ..... for this bow I have 4 separate sets of limbs and if you count the original limbs 5 sets and I just ordered a 6th set 

I have a lot of bows but my CH are by far my favorites 

My phenolic, Carbon and wood Riser paired with what ever is the latest variant of the Hex limb will be my go to set up as long as I can pull a bow


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, good for you Jink's, Value of anything is the desire, willingness to pay , the cost , for something you really like, want, If you can afford it . I'd have to shoot one before making that call, Nothing wrong with enjoying the best for "you" Congrat's , maybe some day i'll get a chance to shoot one, Enjoy


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd really like an ILF CH riser at 25". Mainly to make the traddies cringe but also because they are truly the only custom 25" riser you can buy.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess it depends on the critical qualifier, to whom...

If what it offers is of value to you for whatever you're doing, and you like it that much more, yes.

On the other hand, you can get relatively cheap bow for a few hundred dollars that will handle most any practical need and be good enough for most tasks if you're not too fussy. That's not to say that they're nearly the same thing, but you can make it work, and if you learn it, make it work pretty darn well.

I look at it this way. I like my CH. I don't regret spending the money. If I had the money, instead of the bow I have, I'd buy it all over again. I have a five other bows that, on average, cost half as much, and are, to pick a number, 75% as good (by my arbitrary combination of objective and subjective criteria) for what I appreciate. You could say that I get a lot more value with each of them, on a goodness/dollar ratio. However, I can't put them all together and get 425% as good. In fact, in practical application, they all hang up on my ceiling beams just looking cool, reminding me of good times I had using them. The CH, on the other hand, is always the bow I grab. If you figure out value based on what gets used, for _me_, it is the superior value.

But, that equation will be different for everybody. For somebody else, a relatively inexpensive bow might actually be _the one_, if there is such a thing, in which case, that's awesome. But, I like what I've got, even if the limbs are now obsolete :angel:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

grantmac said:


> I'd really like an ILF CH riser at 25". Mainly to make the traddies cringe but also because they are truly the only custom 25" riser you can buy.


Do you mean because it's 10" too long to be 'trad', or because it's ILF, which isn't 'trad' because you supposedly can't hunt with it?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

BarneySlayer said:


> Do you mean because it's 10" too long to be 'trad', or because it's ILF, which isn't 'trad' because you supposedly can't hunt with it?


Exactly! Plus a bunch of other little legal but cheating in spirit features.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

BarneySlayer said:


> Do you mean because it's 10" too long to be 'trad', or because it's ILF, which isn't 'trad' because you supposedly can't hunt with it?


LOL, That made me chuckle


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> I'd really like an ILF CH riser at 25". Mainly to make the traddies cringe but also because they are truly the only custom 25" riser you can buy.


I just ordered a 25" CH riser a couple weeks ago...but I still have the better part of 2-3 months wait for Borders to make it and me to get it.

But I ordered mine in the standard Bolt-Down version...Black Phenolic with Shedua center...Triple Carbon...and the only hole that will be in it is a SS stab bushing...where Ann emailed me back to let me know and I exercised the option of going with "A Weighted" (heavy) Stab Bushing.

But there will be no other holes in this riser and the only reason the stab bushing is in there is because I have a $100 12" Bomar Ultralight Stab I may use on it for any future A.S.A. or NFAA events I may participate in where such is allowed.

But other than that?...I'll be shooting the 25" riser Off-The-Shelf...no adjustable side plate and definitely no plunger holes or elevated rests and guess what?...I've come to believe that for me and what it is I do and love best?....(40yds and under 3D's)...I don't feel as though I'll be at any disadvantage whatsoever and also feel the other amenities are highly over-rated for such.

I also feel there's a lot to be said for the Bolt-Down design as it takes all the LLA crap and Tiller adjusting out of my intermediate level skills and places both in the hands of the Professionals at Borders who then make sure such is...."Optimized For These SR Class Limbs"

And for bonus points?...no matter what recurve class I choose to compete in and now matter which constant rule changing org is running the show?....

My bow will always pass the most stringent of ever changing rules and scrutiny. 



BarneySlayer said:


> I guess it depends on the critical qualifier, to whom...
> 
> If what it offers is of value to you for whatever you're doing, and you like it that much more, yes.
> 
> ...




I agree with you Barney...and now that I sort of fell over the fence and landed on the other side?...I get a chuckle when I read folks post up the very first thing I used to demean and chastise Border Bows and those who purchased them with...which is the first, foremost and?..."Easiest Thing"...to take them to task with which is...

*"Their Elevated Price Point"*

after all?...when you're running with crowds that think Bear TD's are the bees knees (which I did and to some degree still do)...or?...Think nothing could best an original DAS Elite riser with any set of quality limbs on it...(like I once did)....or?...Become enamored with the Zen Like Inner Peace and come to believe that nothing could possibly top or be so beautiful as watching cedar shafts drill themselves into feather kissing groups at 20yds with all the grace and smoothness a high quality longbow affords...(like I once did)...the price point of a Covert Hunter is a real easy thing to get folks to scoff at but?....

Then ask them if they've ever shot one to any serious degree to experience what they're all about and what they have to offer and then?...

Take into account some of the prices they pay for the premium bows they buy...(and they buy them on a fairly regular basis)...where the cost of a New Hex7.5 Covert Hunter dances on the same pricing floor as they do...and I won't name manes here but I'm extremely confident in stating they often times pay...as much...(if not more)...and then receive a bow that offers but about 75-80% of the performance and shoot-ability that a Covert Hunter has. 

In a way?...I feel sorry for folks like yourself, JParanee, Chris Hill and many others who've experienced and attempted to convey those experiences on forums like these...and then had to put up with the likes of naysayers like me...I'm getting but a small taste of what you guys put up with for a couple years here now...nobody likes a spoiler...and Borders Covert Hunter?...is.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

grantmac said:


> Exactly! Plus a bunch of other little legal but cheating in spirit features.


Love it 

I haven't caught a lot of flack for my bow, though it doesn't have 'target' limb attachments, or 'target' length, though to be fair, I see a lot of Hoyt Buffalo or similar metal riser rigs, or for that matter a lot of old school wooden target risers. It seems like the qualifications for 'trad' are somewhat nebulous, depending on where you go.

The 'Covert' in the name, in my opinion, is as much the aesthetics as anything. The riser sure looks pretty traditional. Between the carbon fiber laminates, which to the casual eye look like decorative accents, and the customization available, which isn't the same as the flexibility of a metal riser, but it's a lot more than simply choosing which wood, it is very much stealth tech in 'trad' clothing.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't know Jinks, the only reason I would take up the position of a "naysayer" or scratch a CH off my list from the start is because I'm not in a position to spend that kind of money on a bow. It doesn't matter how nice it is or how well it performs.

I have one bow that I shoot and hunt with. To me the bow is just a tool. Since I only do a little hunting and shoot targets in the yard, one pretty much does the trick. Although, I do want to get someplace warm to hunt pigs so I'm thinking of getting anther bow for a "backup".

Lets face it. Some of us can buy prettier toys than others.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

To be honest the one time I got to shoot a CH it was extremely disappointing in both feel and performance. The riser was nice though.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MGF said:


> I don't know Jinks, the only reason I would take up the position of a "naysayer" or scratch a CH off my list from the start is because I'm not in a position to spend that kind of money on a bow. It doesn't matter how nice it is or how well it performs.
> 
> I have one bow that I shoot and hunt with. To me the bow is just a tool. Since I only do a little hunting and shoot targets in the yard, one pretty much does the trick. Although, I do want to get someplace warm to hunt pigs so I'm thinking of getting anther bow for a "backup".
> 
> Lets face it. Some of us can buy prettier toys than others.


Yes MGF and I'm sorry man...I certainly didn't intend to come off as rubbing this in the face of those who lack the funds to entertain such a purchase.

But I'm also of the belief that if anyone in this world wants something bad enough that they are willing to sacrifice some thought, time and effort for?...where there's a will?

But there are also difficult choices and situations we are often times faced with...an example of that came for me back in Feb. when my wife insisted she drive my truck and then started it up while I was still outside the cab...which is when I got to really hear my engine start from cold for the first time in about 108,000 miles and I didn't like what I heard...and it bothered me bad...something needed to be done...and after a bit of thought I decided that if I wait until something catastrophic happens?...I'll be paying someone to tow my 2005 Titan too the junk yard...or?....I could trade it in while it's still worth a few bucks and as it turned out?...it was worth more than I ever expected.

I went too the Toyota Dealership on the last day of that month....and they had exactly what I wanted...a 4X4 Tundra in SR5 (no fancy bells or whistles) But did have the TRD Off Road package...which included the big screen GPS/NAV system and a modest 2" lift with Bilstein Shocks...and even in the color I would've preferred...but I didn't let on how bad I wanted the truck and adopted a very non caring attitude for either way it went.

I even managed to stay stone faced after the test drive...they hit me with payment number 3 times and 3 times I apologized for wasting their time and by the time they managed to coerce me into signing?...the payment was $37 more than the set amount I had promised myself I wouldn't go over...but included Toyota-Care (which covers all maint. fees up too 100K miles) and Toyoguard Roadside Asst. 24/7/365 and?..Road Hazard on both the tires (and the rims cause it's 4WD)

me?...I figured it was worth it to go ahead and work a couple extra hours OT per months and signed but to make this deal happen?...

They upped the trade-in value from $8K too $10K for my '05 Titan with 138K on the odo and gave me an interest rate my credit score doesn't even come close to meriting.

And I contribute all of that too?...me waitin until the last hours of the last day of the month of Feb. 2016 and proudly drove this home...










My wife was thrilled with the decision I made and the deal I managed...but a couple months ago?...my health took a downturn...where in a state of depression my wife asked me..."What's Wrong?"...which is when I told her I'm worried I made a mistake trading in the old truck...when she asked why?...I told her because I'm worried I may not be able to work (or live) long enough to pay it off...her response?....

*"So what if that does happen?...you should Count Your Blessings you got such a great deal on that truck and don't have to worry about it breaking down everyday....Lord knows you don't need that worriment on your plate along with the stressful job you have....Just Thank God and Drive & Enjoy It!"*

and that conversation took place months ago.

Sometimes?...I think we limit ourselves by allowing ourselves to fall into believing we're more limited in our abilities than we really are....physically or financially. 

Then again?...Reliable Transportation is a lot more important than a freaking bow! LOL! L8R, Bill.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

grantmac said:


> To be honest the one time I got to shoot a CH it was extremely disappointing in both feel and performance. The riser was nice though.


Careful now, or Jinks will dial up a multi paragraph response with lots of bolded words, punctuation marks, and 7 youtube videos!:angel: 

All kidding aside, a couple years ago a Black Widow hit Craigslist in Mount Vernon for dirt cheap(dirt cheap as far as Widows go)and I had been lusting after one for years. In just over an hour I was at his place, cash in hand ready to buy it. I shot probably 2 dozen arrows through it in his back yard and was completely underwhelmed by how it felt and shot. When I told him I was going to pass on it, he wasn't upset that I wasn't going to buy it, he was upset that I didn't like his prized possession that had gotten too heavy for him to draw. I'm sure they're great bows, but that quenched my desire to own a Black Widow. 

I couldn't imagine sitting through the waiting period, paying all that money for a new one, then to be disappointed in it. I'm sure others feel the same way about high end bows, I just couldn't buy one sight unseen and I'm fortunate enough to be in the financial situation of being able to afford nice things.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> To be honest the one time I got to shoot a CH it was extremely disappointing in both feel and performance. The riser was nice though.


I can easily believe that grant...they are a very different animal where conventional tuning wisdom doesn't apply...and I can easily see where many would struggle with setting them up right let alone exploiting the most from them.

I think what makes the largest difference is "The Strings Lift Point"...cause it doesn't leave the limbs string groove until the archer is almost at full draw....










and the string begins to reengage the limbs string groove pretty much the moment the archer looses the arrow where depending on the dynamics of the archers release?...it would be like winning the lottery if someones else's CH was close to being tuned for you...if it was in fact properly tuned to anyone before they handed it too you.

These are bows that require a far stiffer than typical spined arrow....and they like them heavy....real heavy.

It took me a couple weeks to really warm up to mine here...I think you may be able to tell by the lack of enthusiasm in the tone of my voice during this 1st chrono test the day after I got it...with 420gr/.400 spine arrows...






This next vid was exactly a month later using 585gr/13GPP .350 spine arrows with 250gr screw-in points...where I began to really warm up too the bow...






and this?...was last weekend...from 30yds...






This bow is a 60"/45# bow pumping out 40+ftlbs of K.E.

hardly what I'd term as being... " A Disappointing Performer"...as it's quite the opposite.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Sauk Mountain said:


> Careful now, or Jinks will dial up a multi paragraph response with lots of bolded words, punctuation marks, and 7 youtube videos!:angel:


Well I guess I better be the first to say...

*"Congrats!...You Made The Call!"* :laugh: 

But I can tell you're a hair trigger away from buying one! LOL!


----------



## wapitidon (Mar 24, 2009)

wow I have been talking to Sid about getting one myself but I didn't know I was going to have to put up with all the negativity about owning one. I have and never will own a Lamborgini, but when it comes to bows and hunting I'm a little obsessed. I would tell all that if you haven't tried one don't knock it just yet. I currently have an older Black Douglas and it is worlds different from any other trad bows I have tried and yet way behind what a new CH with 7.5 is. "If you can do and do, good for you. If you can't don't knock those that do. Just ask for a chance to shoot it once and then make up your own mind." I would bet a lot of you will do just what I did and save your pennies for 2 years and buy one yourselves.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

JINKSTER said:


> Well I guess I better be the first to say...
> 
> *"Congrats!...You Made The Call!"* :laugh:
> 
> But I can tell you're a hair trigger away from buying one! LOL!


To be honest, my purdiest Black Bear riser is going to get sent off to be milled to accept ILF limbs and a set of Border limbs are on the short list of limbs to try. 



wapitidon said:


> wow I have been talking to Sid about getting one myself but I didn't know I was going to have to put up with all the negativity about owning one. I have and never will own a Lamborgini, but when it comes to bows and hunting I'm a little obsessed. I would tell all that if you haven't tried one don't knock it just yet. I currently have an older Black Douglas and it is worlds different from any other trad bows I have tried and yet way behind what a new CH with 7.5 is. "If you can do and do, good for you. If you can't don't knock those that do. Just ask for a chance to shoot it once and then make up your own mind." I would bet a lot of you will do just what I did and save your pennies for 2 years and buy one yourselves.


Nobody, at least in this thread, has been throwing negativity towards Jinks or Border. Other threads? Sure, lots of them have went south real fast but voicing a differing opinion is not negativity.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

The CH is just a bow

My current favourite *****, just a bow

My incoming *****, just a bow

That future WA legal kickass longbow I am looking for and will buy…..yep, the same.

Your next big thing…. just a bow

I'm actually with Grant….shot one, it did feel different but I was not blown away. That said it was set up for shorter guy than I so I will reserve judgement and would like to have play with one better suited to me. I actually like what Border does and keeps on pushing their designs, it's commendable so nothing but admiration for them and their beautiful bows. But they are just bows.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

wapitidon said:


> wow I have been talking to Sid about getting one myself but I didn't know I was going to have to put up with all the negativity about owning one. I have and never will own a Lamborgini, but when it comes to bows and hunting I'm a little obsessed. I would tell all that if you haven't tried one don't knock it just yet. I currently have an older Black Douglas and it is worlds different from any other trad bows I have tried and yet way behind what a new CH with 7.5 is. "If you can do and do, good for you. If you can't don't knock those that do. Just ask for a chance to shoot it once and then make up your own mind." I would bet a lot of you will do just what I did and save your pennies for 2 years and buy one yourselves.


I'd love to try one, just don't have $1,652 burning a hole in my pocket - and if I did, still probably could not bring myself to spend it on a single bow. Just me - to each their own.


----------



## wolfsblood (Jul 19, 2016)

I can't see myself buying one, but I enjoy reading about your experiences with it. So keep on posting!


----------

